

5 Google Engineering Management Mistakes - piaw
http://piaw.blogspot.com/2010/10/facebook-and-google.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1856568>

Must be galling, given that it appears this item was submitted by the person
who wrote the blogpost.

